# Request from user Jonah2



## shesulsa (Sep 14, 2005)

From here in this thread:


			
				jonah2 said:
			
		

> As a seperate note to the moderators could the first user name of Jonah now be deleted - It is me honestly. I mean - who else would have that unlucky name as a user name but me!!!
> 
> jonah


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2005)

I heard the first *Jonah* was swallowed by a whale. Let's hope that *jonah2* has better luck!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 14, 2005)

Did he look like an asparagus?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2005)

I didn't really get a good look at him.


----------



## jonah2 (Sep 15, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Did he look like an asparagus?


I've been called some things in my time but...

Jonah


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 15, 2005)

VeggieTales, folks - VeggieTales.  Maybe the broccoli played Jonah, I dunno, I've blocked most of it out.


----------

